# Carcajou shop projects



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Think i'll stick my projects in one place. This is one of 3 on the go.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Gosh, that looks to be in excellent condition.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Cool nothing like old iron.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is that a 700 Ray?

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

1975 800 series 1 885 cummins set @ around 300 hp just an old workhorse that needed some tlc.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty Cool.

Regards, Mike


----------

